# The Time To Start Being Prepared...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I posted this on a recent thread about the Hurricane approaching the East Coast of the US and thought that it applies to being prepared in general;

The Time To Start Preparing for the Next Hurricane is after you've prepared for the last Hurricane. My point is, you need to learn from your experiences and take your preparations to the next level.

The time to buy more ammo/firearms is right after you thought you were prepared after the last shortage...

The time to buy more long term food stores is after you thought you were prepared after being caught off guard...

The time to prepare for your next job loss is after you thought you were prepared for your last job loss...

You get the point. Its easy to put things off because life gets in the way right? Well, that is the main reason to be prepared!

So, start today on just one thing and you'll be better off tomorrow WHEN you need it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is a process that perhaps, given the current state of affairs, should be done with more urgency.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm sure this is why most of us on the forums got started. It was for me anyway. The sad thing is that so many folks never learn...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

good post Slippy.. and very true. 

Living on the gulf coast, I'm very aware of hurricanes... Ike, Rita and Katrina taught lesson that I took to heart.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I was aware of all of this yet, to my dismay, I did not keep my resume up to date. Being on third shift re-opened my eyes. Like the ant and the grasshopper. Plan for the worst, hope for the best. Aesops fables, I used to watch when I was very, very young. Good info there. jmho.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Great advice, Slippy. I know that in our case, prepping has become a part of our everyday life.

After 9 years of prepping, we now have a 10x20 storage unit filled front to back, top to bottom, and side to side with 90% food (MREs, freeze-dried, dehydrated, grains, legumes, home-canned, etc.), and 10% miscellaneous prepper items. The rest of our belongings fit into a second 10x20 storage unit. 

I was amazed at the prepper food we have accumulated over the years. To see it all in one central location made us realize how well we have done with prepping, and gave us a great sense of security.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Good advice my friend. It never ceases to amaze my wife and I that when we drive past a Home depot or Lowes when a hurricane warning has been issued the long lines running out the doors buying supply's . Come on dummies you moved here to hurricane country you should have started preparing the first month then you would not find yourself standing in that line.
Same with gas stations, lines down the street and prices going up by the hour. we never let our car get below 1/2 tank. I have 25 gallons I keep rotated thru the lawn mower and such.
I found that the WAWA and some speedway stations sell gas with no ethanol in it so I fill my cans with that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My damn brother is the worst. He is a great guy and we have a great relationship but when things happen he calls me like he did after the last ammo shortage; 

Brother; (Whiny voice) Slippy, I went to buy some 9mm 'cause I heard they were getting scarce and I couldn't find any! Do you know where I can find some?

Me; What have you been doing the past year or so? I've told you buy a box or two every other week that you go to the sporting goods store then maybe once a quarter or once a year put together a bulk order, it ain't that difficult.

Brother; Yeah, I know. Well I'm coming to shoot is that OK. 

Me; Yes, you are always welcome but bring some damn GOOD whiskey of you don't have any ammo. I'm sure we can work out a trade. Oh and bring one of my lazy ass nephews with you, I need some holes dug.

Click....


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> bring some damn GOOD whiskey
> 
> .


And it better be damned good.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll play (from personal experience):

The time to harden your home's perimeter is after you locked yourself out, and gained entry with a stone from the garden.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I like going out to Oregon and visiting my son. He keeps this in the cabinet.







I know, what does this have to do with prepping.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> i like going out to oregon and visiting my son. He keeps this in the cabinet.
> View attachment 13037
> 
> i know, what does this have to do with prepping.


EVERYTHING of course!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

slewfoot said:


> I like going out to Oregon and visiting my son. He keeps this in the cabinet.
> View attachment 13037
> 
> I know, what does this have to do with prepping.


Whenever we go visit our oldest son in New York, he expects "good old dad" to buy the "good stuff".

That's why we are in Tennessee now, and he is in New York.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My parents grew up during the Great Depression. Save anything of use. Put back supplies. Keep enough on hand so you do not run to the store constantly and that you can get by for a few weeks if you have to. Do not spend more than you make. Save. Plant a garden. Can, freeze. fruit trees. By the way, don't let the cat out of the bag as to what you have in the house.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Great advice, Slippy. I know that in our case, prepping has become a part of our everyday life.
> 
> After 9 years of prepping, we now have a 10x20 storage unit filled front to back, top to bottom, and side to side with 90% food (MREs, freeze-dried, dehydrated, grains, legumes, home-canned, etc.), and 10% miscellaneous prepper items. The rest of our belongings fit into a second 10x20 storage unit.
> 
> I was amazed at the prepper food we have accumulated over the years. To see it all in one central location made us realize how well we have done with prepping, and gave us a great sense of security.


You are clearly over reacting.

Could you give us the wear about of these items in case something bad happens so the I'll prepared can share in you prudence. It is only fair. You did not earn these items on your own. Every one in the great society assisted you. You probably drove a public highway home from the store.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The time to harden your home is when you have kicked in your door and picked the lock. No, really, try it. When the panic attack subsides, get to work.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

alterego said:


> You are clearly over reacting.
> 
> Could you give us the wear about of these items in case something bad happens so the I'll prepared can share in you prudence. It is only fair. You did not earn these items on your own. Every one in the great society assisted you. You probably drove a public highway home from the store.


Thank you for joining our conversation, Mr. Obama. :bs:


----------



## Northern patriot (Sep 30, 2015)

Words of wisdom that not enough want to hear . Slippy I cannot even begin to talk to my bother and his wife about what is coming down. They have laughed at me and all but called me a liar . You can't reach some people ... Denial .... I Have have been doing the bi- weekly and monthly stocking, great for budgets. NP


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I became a boy scout when i was 11, and that was it. So many times my comically heavy backpack, that I carried EVERYWHERE, and still have, was the subject of redicule and jest, "its taking up a whole seat" "does it need to come on the boat?" "backpacks dont belong in restraunts" it was and is my oversized saftey blanket, but when someone twists their ankle.....or gets cold, or hungry, or lost.....


----------

